# Sugar-free Cough Medicine



## Sugarbum (Dec 30, 2010)

Just incase this helps anyone who may be in the same dilema as me yesterday (that's anyone who is coughing up their lungs and has a red hooter!), I eventually managed to find a *sugar free cough medicine *called "Robitussin" in Boots the Chemist. Cost between ?3 and ?4 and actually tastes quite nice! (full of Sorbitol, but better than sugar and syrup!). Look for a blue, black and yellow box.

Hope that helps. I had trawled the streets and didnt find anything in Superdrug, Tesco or in my local chemist. I was determined to find a sugar free one!


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2010)

Have some in the cupboard, used it last two times i had the flu.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oooo. Will make a note Sugarbum, thanks. Just recovering from the dreaded manflu.

Found out I couldn't have sudafed tablets with ramipril in case of heart palpitations, but have a sudafed nasal spray which does the same job for up to 10 hours using a different forumulation. 

Rob


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 30, 2010)

I had robitussin back in the summer it helped a bit and last time doctor prescribed something he gave me pholcoedine which is quite effective.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2010)

Our local independant chemist makes up bottles of sugar free pholcodine.  It doesn't taste nearly as good as the surary one - but it works just the same.

I always have a bottle in the cupboard, cos if I catch it early enough, it doesn't end up in a bad lung infection

Keep well everyone


----------

